# Phone help



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

In a dull moment in my life I actually purchased an iPhone 3G. I am sure the thing annoys me on purpose at times and now I think it's time for a change.

I would like a Samsung Galaxy S3 or 4, however in my current financial situation, I can only get a Samsung Galaxy Ace.

I heard it got bad reviews, but as long as it is better than an iPhone I am sure I will be happy.

Can anyone help a bovine in need of phone advice?

Thank you.


----------



## Nashida (Mar 28, 2013)

My father had one. He couldn't wait to get rid of the thing, and then the phone company gave him a hard time about switching phones yet again (he'd only had the Ace for a month).

What is the iPhone doing that's annoying you? Maybe it could be fixed? I adore my iPhone 4 to pieces, maybe I can help fix the bugs.


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 29, 2013)

It's just annoying.

Says it's not connected to the internet when it is. Lags sometimes when I answer the phone. That and putting music onto it is a pain the neck as well.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 29, 2013)

I think anything is better than an iPhone.  But that's just me.  I'm a Droid person.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 29, 2013)

Do they still sell the S2? Those are better than the Ace.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 29, 2013)

The Galaxy Nexus is also better than the S2 (in my opinion - The Galaxy S2 I had before I traded it in for this was slow, had terrible battery drain issues, and was just... Yeah), and should be fairly cheap. I'm not sure about England, but here in Canada, the S3 is actually available for free on contract. Quick search, seems it's the same for O2 / Telefonica, Vodafone, and Virgin.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 29, 2013)

Runefox said:


> The Galaxy Nexus is also better than the S2 (in my opinion - The Galaxy S2 I had before I traded it in for this was slow, had terrible battery drain issues, and was just... Yeah), and should be fairly cheap. I'm not sure about England, but here in Canada, the S3 is actually available for free on contract. Quick search, seems it's the same for O2 / Telefonica, Vodafone, and Virgin.



For free? So how much do you pay each month?
No one gives you a phone for free. They are just hiding it in your monthly plan  It's the biggest lie ever! They are all like "come to us and get the Galaxy S4 for just 128 bucks!". Yeah. You do pay 128 bucks for it. And then you pay 80 bucks a month for the contract. As in 30 for the phone and 50 for the network subscription...


----------



## Jaseface (Mar 29, 2013)

I would have to say go with an android.  Apple products seem to always run away from me screaming lol I just have never had anything good come from apple.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 30, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> For free? So how much do you pay each month?
> No one gives you a phone for free. They are just hiding it in your monthly plan  It's the biggest lie ever! They are all like "come to us and get the Galaxy S4 for just 128 bucks!". Yeah. You do pay 128 bucks for it. And then you pay 80 bucks a month for the contract. As in 30 for the phone and 50 for the network subscription...


I think it's something like 30 pounds sterling for the monthly fee in those cases, which is just over $45/month CAD (about average for here), which isn't too bad. The point isn't that they tack more onto your bill, they just lock you into a higher-tier plan. The idea is that A) data costs little for them anyway but they'll charge you out the ass for it, and B) you won't use that much of it anyway and if you go over your limit, they charge you for that too. At least over here the plans are no different whether or not you're on a contract... The contracts just require you to take a higher priced plan (usually comes with something like 250-500 minutes, free evenings+weekends, unlimited texting, and 500MB-1GB of data at $50, which is frankly robbery but whatever).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 30, 2013)

Runefox said:


> The Galaxy Nexus is also better than the S2 (in my opinion - The Galaxy S2 I had before I traded it in for this was slow, had terrible battery drain issues, and was just... Yeah), and should be fairly cheap. I'm not sure about England, but here in Canada, the S3 is actually available for free on contract. Quick search, seems it's the same for O2 / Telefonica, Vodafone, and Virgin.



I don't have slowness or bad drain with mine. Maybe you were using crappy apps.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 30, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I don't have slowness or bad drain with mine. Maybe you were using crappy apps.


100% stock, or with virtually any custom ROM. I did practically everything I could with it to fix it, but nope. This was back in the Gingerbread days, but I did end up installing both a leaked vanilla copy of ICS and a custom ICS ROM (Darky I think) later on and it didn't really help. Guess mine was a dud, but I know a few other people with similar issues. This was the non-LTE version to be clear. Maybe they fixed that on the LTE models.


----------

